# Do they give you a choice in exchanges?



## Purseval (Oct 1, 2011)

We are exchanging into BLT for a 1br villa for August, 2012.  Do they let you request a view or or is it automatically a standard view?  Can you also request something on a higher floor?

What exactly is a "standard" view anyway, the parking lot and the side of the Contemporary resort?  That's all I can think of if you aren't looking at the lake or the MK.

Looking forward to our visit.  I first went to WDW in 1977 and have gone back down more times than I can remember but in all of those visits this will be the first time we have ever stayed onsite.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 1, 2011)

The view is assigned when the unit is deposited, and it cannot be changed.  You can make requests *within* a view category, but not into a *different* one.

If you have a Weeks exchange _on hold_, you can start the release process, and be shown the unit code.  Don't fully release the unit, just take the first step.  At BLT, the unit codes are three characters long.  I don't know for sure, but based on how other resorts work, I believe the format is:

<unit size><view><check-in day>

Unit size is one of S (studio), 1 (1BR), 2 (2BR), 3 (Grand Villa)
View is one of S (standard), B (Bay Lake), and M (Magic Kingdom).  
Check in day is one of F (Friday) S (Saturday) or U (Sunday).

There is also an A view category, but only for 2BR units.  I do not have a good guess about what that one is.  Maybe "any"?  Don't know.

I would expect that most exchanges will be Bay Lake View, as it is the last one to be booked by the Membership---the Magic Kingdom view is expensive in points, but still popular, while bargain hunters book Standard units to preserve points.  This is consistent with what happens at Boardwalk.  There, Standard and Boardwalk views are in high demand, and almost all exchanges are drawn from Preferred Pool/Garden.  I have one confirmed, also for August, and it was listed as Bay Lake view when I started the release process.

Finally, be aware that even this isn't necessarily a guarantee.  There is at least one known case of an exchanger who had a Savannah View unit at AKV who was given a Standard view.  That's pretty rare though---usually, if you have a specific view assigned, that's what you get.


----------



## Purseval (Oct 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info.  We won't know then until RCI sends us the complete confirmation information.  We did an ongoing search and they notified us that they found us a unit and a date but not the specifics.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 2, 2011)

Did you confirm it, or just put it on hold?

If you confirmed it, you will have to call Member Services after a week or two.  The new confirmation notices no longer have unit codes, I don't think.


----------



## Purseval (Oct 3, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Did you confirm it, or just put it on hold?
> 
> If you confirmed it, you will have to call Member Services after a week or two.  The new confirmation notices no longer have unit codes, I don't think.



Is that the 800-800-9800 number?  RCI said we had to call 48 hours before arrival and give the names of the people staying in the unit.

As for the unit itself we confirmed it with RCI but they said we wouldn't get a confirmation email for a few business days.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 3, 2011)

48 hours is the minimum.  You can call anytime after a week or two post-confirmation.

Now that you've confirmed it, you'll have to call to get the view assignment.  But, I'll bet you a mickeybar that it's Bay Lake.


----------



## chalee94 (Oct 3, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Now that you've confirmed it, you'll have to call to get the view assignment.  But, I'll bet you a mickeybar that it's Bay Lake.



yep, most of the villas at BLT are lake view.

owners love to book the castle view villas (for the views of course) and standard views (for the cheaper pt costs), so if DVC deposits anything in RCI, it would likely be the lake views...


----------



## logan115 (Oct 3, 2011)

Our "lake view" last year required us to look about 20 degrees left of center in order to look directly at the MK.  We were able to wash Wishes from our couch, so if you get the "lake view" that's not a bad thing to have.  If you're able to make a request, ask for North facing upper floor - if you get it you'll end up getting a MK view.  If not, there are tons of spots to what the fireworks from at BLT.

Chris


----------



## Skittles1 (Oct 3, 2011)

Brian, your knowledge of all things Disney astounds me!  Out of curiosity, I just called DVC member services to confirm the details of my RCI reservation for Boardwalk for 4/2012, and sure enough, we have preferred view.
I love reading your posts, I feel like I'm learning so much!  

Lisa


----------



## bnoble (Oct 3, 2011)

Boardwalk doesn't even have views encoded in their unit codes.  Boardwalk's codes are:

<2 characters: unit size><1 character: check-in day>

Unit sizes are: S4 (studio), 14 (1BR), 28 (2BR), and 3B (Grand Villa)

Check-in dates are as before: F, S, or U.  I've always taken this to mean that only Preferred Pool/Garden are deposited, though there has been at least one report of a different unit assigned.  OKW uses this same code format, and (as far as I know) only deposits "General Resort", never "Hospitality House."


----------



## Purseval (Oct 3, 2011)

Skittles1 said:


> Brian, your knowledge of all things Disney astounds me!  ...
> I love reading your posts, I feel like I'm learning so much!
> 
> Lisa



Yes, I remember him from his posts at the Disboards.  He has these wonderful Google satellite view maps of the parks where he draws in parade routes, great viewing areas, etc.


----------



## bnoble (Oct 3, 2011)

> He has these wonderful Google satellite view maps of the parks where he draws in parade routes, great viewing areas, etc.


I'm flattered that you have mistaken me for Robo, but I am not he.


----------



## Purseval (Oct 3, 2011)

bnoble said:


> I'm flattered that you have mistaken me for Robo, but I am not he.




Oh yeah, that's right.  Robo was in the theme park section and I used to read your posts in the Orlando Hotels and Attractions section.


----------



## Purseval (Oct 4, 2011)

Our code ended up being 1BF, a 1 br Bay Lake view checking in on a Friday.  We called DVC member services and have requested a North facing room on an upper floor.  Now all we can do is wait and see but at least we know the worst we can do is a lake view.


----------



## mtbmom (Oct 10, 2011)

bnoble said:


> I'm flattered that you have mistaken me for Robo, but I am not he.



A very nice compliment indeed.  Love me some Robo!


----------

